# copyright symbol, windows 10, no numeric keypad laptop



## mayhsiu (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi, 
I just got a new Dell laptop without numeric keypad running Windows 10, and I am having a hard time adding the copyright symbol. I tried both the ALT + 169 and ALT + 0169 (this one is what works on my desktop) using the number keys on the top row of the keyboard) and it just beeps.  Please help.  Thank you very much.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  On some laptops the numeric keypad is embedded in the Qwerty keyboard  somewhere around U-P-B-M   You need to press the {Fn} key along with the {Alt} key to create the © symbol.


----------



## Gnits (Dec 12, 2016)

I think the alt 0169 only works with the numeric keyboard .  At least that is the way it works on my full keyword (Win 10) © 

As a work around ....  can you cut and paste the symbol from somewhere else. 

Here it is (if any use in the interim)  ©


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 12, 2016)

The Charmap utility (still present in Windows after all these years) will allow you to copy and paste any glyph in the font - regardless of whether it has a keystroke combination or not. 

Click [Windows] and type Charmap...


----------



## mayhsiu (Dec 12, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  On some laptops the numeric keypad is embedded in the Qwerty keyboard  somewhere around U-P-B-M   You need to press the {Fn} key along with the {Alt} key to create the © symbol.


Thank you. My keyboard didn't have that and I tried it already, it didn't work. But thank you very much.


----------



## mayhsiu (Dec 12, 2016)

Gnits said:


> I think the alt 0169 only works with the numeric keyboard .  At least that is the way it works on my full keyword (Win 10) ©
> 
> As a work around ....  can you cut and paste the symbol from somewhere else.
> 
> Here it is (if any use in the interim)  ©


Thank you very much.  Yeah, the Alt 0169 only works with numeric keyboard.  I copy and pasted  your copyright sign. Thank you.


----------



## mayhsiu (Dec 12, 2016)

RikkFlohr said:


> The Charmap utility (still present in Windows after all these years) will allow you to copy and paste any glyph in the font - regardless of whether it has a keystroke combination or not.
> 
> Click [Windows] and type Charmap...


Thank you.  Ok, I found the map following your instruction.  Thanks.  I guess that is the only fix for now.  Thank you.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 12, 2016)

Like the OP, my new Dell xps13 [ALT+0169] shortcut does not work, and it does not have a numeric or embedded keypad.
(In MS-Word the  [CTRL+ALT+C] shortcut still works.)
I have seen Rikk's character map suggestion previously and appreciate his forum posts.
Upon Rikk's suggestion I have created a windows shortcut to the Character Map and pinned it to the desktop, so two mouse clicks gets me Charmap ( Taskbar Desktop / Charmap Icon) where I can copy any symbol from fonts. Great


----------



## mayhsiu (Dec 12, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> Like the OP, my new Dell xps13 [ALT+0169] shortcut does not work, and it does not have a numeric or embedded keypad.
> (In MS-Word the  [CTRL+ALT+C] shortcut still works.)
> I have seen Rikk's character map suggestion previously and appreciate his forum posts.
> Upon Rikk's suggestion I have created a windows shortcut to the Character Map and pinned it to the desktop, so two mouse clicks gets me Charmap ( Taskbar Desktop / Charmap Icon) where I can copy any symbol from fonts. Great
> ...


Thank you. What a wonderful idea. I just did the same.  Thanks!


----------

